
Sleep Deprived Driving - notsoharsh
https://vastranet.com/illegal-to-drive-drowsy/
======
notsoharsh
Our team is going to combat this problem without invasive camera based
systems. We specialize in fabrics, sensors & computing. Sure, you can call us
another ECG based startup for now. Feel free to share thoughts, concerns or
general feedback!

~~~
krisrm
Do you have any more details on how this technology is supposed to classify
drowsiness?

~~~
notsoharsh
You can wait and check out our demo video this weekend! If you have specific
domain questions feel free to contact us.

